# Girl Porn



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I've been trying to have the wife watch some porn here and there before sex and have never come across something written for women. All the porn I've ever watched, my wife finds disgusting.

I did some research and came across this movie. It's called "Matinee". It's only 34 minutes long and I plan to rub my wifes back/neck while we watch it prior to sex. I previewed it last night and it is STEAMY as hell. REAL orgasms and REAL actors. It won a bunch of awards, even from feminist groups. I think it's a winner and will follow up tomorrow. Fingers crossed.

Amazon.com: Matinee: Alicia Whitsover, Steven McAlistair, Jennifer Lyon Bell: Movies & TV

Any other "female" approved suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

If she hasn't been looking for it herself she's probably just not interested, dude. 

But look up "art porn". It's a lot softer/sweeter than regular porn (and by softer/sweeter I mean just as fake but with a nice camera filter and less yelling).


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Some of the homemade / amateur stuff is good. Real couples filming themselves enjoying having sex, not actors pretending .


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

batsociety said:


> If she hasn't been looking for it herself she's probably just not interested, dude.
> 
> But look up "art porn". It's a lot softer/sweeter than regular porn (and by softer/sweeter I mean just as fake but with a nice camera filter and less yelling).


I've introduced porn throughout the years. It's not that she's not interested, she's just not interested in the "same" porn as I typically would like.
This is NOT fake. Real orgasms. I'll bet the farm on it. It's like nothing I've ever seen before. Really well made. I will report back tomorrow on success or failure. Hopefully


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Lila said:


> Ump,
> 
> I have to ask you because you always give an honest answer.
> 
> Is your wife even into watching porn?


As I mentioned in my previous post, I believe she is "interested" but not in the same stuff I like. I like really raunchy stuff.
This feels and looks like a real movie, with real actors and real orgasms and REAL plot. You would have to see it to understand. I could not find it on Netflix so ended up buying the movie. Kind of pricey.

I think it would win the academy award of "best porn for women who are hesitant to watch porn."

Then again, if she is not into this one, I should just drop the whole idea.


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

UMP said:


> This is NOT fake. Real orgasms. I'll bet the farm on it. It's like nothing I've ever seen before. Really well made. I will report back tomorrow on success or failure. Hopefully


Of course it's fake. It's porn. It doesn't matter if there's orgasms or not. There's orgasms in tons of porn - dudes have orgasms in like, every single porn video (and I don't know your wife or anything, but I imagine most hetero women are more turned on by dude orgasms than chick orgasms). 

But good luck anyway. I hope you find the porn of your wife's dreams.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

batsociety said:


> Of course it's fake. It's porn. It doesn't matter if there's orgasms or not. There's orgasms in tons of porn - dudes have orgasms in like, every single porn video (and I don't know your wife or anything, but I imagine most hetero women are more turned on by dude orgasms than chick orgasms).
> 
> But good luck anyway. I hope you find the porn of your wife's dreams.


Thanks.
All I have to say is "you have to watch it yourself to make a judgment call." It's not like I have to watch porn with my wife. It's something I introduce every once in while, rarely.
My wife always says "I wish there was a story behind the stuff."
This one should fit that bill.

Told her about it last night so it can simmer in her mind.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Lila said:


> I have not seen the movie you picked out but I'm kind of with BatSociety. Professional pornography (the stuff put on DVDs and sold on the market) usually comes off as really, really fake, even if they show orgasms.
> 
> Have you tried streaming live webcasts or amateur stuff? I recently saw a Ted Talk that was given a couple of years ago by Cindy Gallop. At the time, she was beta testing a new site that was going to focus on real people having "real sex". Maybe that's a route you should take?


We live in the country with a BAD internet connection. No streaming for me. Do you have any dvd titles you would recommend? 

Anyway, we will see what happens and I'll give you my honest answer in the morning.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Lila said:


> Yikes on the bad internet connection.
> 
> As to a DVD title suggestion, I'm probably not the best person to ask. I don't like modern professional porn so most of my suggestions would be considered vintage (You know that you're getting old when 90's movie titles are considered 'vintage classics' today  )


I like 70's porn.
I'm telling you this movie is da bomb! I would send it to you but I'm sure you don't want me to know your address.
I will give my full "review" tomorrow.


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

UMP said:


> I've been trying to have the wife watch some porn here and there before sex and have never come across something written for women. All the porn I've ever watched, my wife finds disgusting.
> 
> I did some research and came across this movie. It's called "Matinee". It's only 34 minutes long and I plan to rub my wifes back/neck while we watch it prior to sex. I previewed it last night and it is STEAMY as hell. REAL orgasms and REAL actors. It won a bunch of awards, even from feminist groups. I think it's a winner and will follow up tomorrow. Fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


I'm a male, but I just watched this brief movie and found it a refreshing change from the standard porn I've seen. My wife doesn't watch porn, but I think even she would find this movie watchable and erotic.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Beneath the Valley of the Ultra-Vixens (1979) - IMDb

This is my favorite porn movie. Not sure your wife (or anyone else) will like it really.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> Beneath the Valley of the Ultra-Vixens (1979) - IMDb
> 
> This is my favorite porn movie. Not sure your wife (or anyone else) will like it really.


haha, Roger Ebert is credited as a writer! He just lost all credibility as a movie reviewer for me, haha


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

He also wrote Beyond the Valley of the Dolls for Russ Meyer. 

They were both terrible...but they were at least very creative and interesting.

Keeping in mind, he wrote these FOR Russ Meyer. Russ wanted these crazy sicko films made and had in mind what he wanted when he hired Roger. So I am sure Roger didn't have much to work with but some crazy outline from Russ.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> Beneath the Valley of the Ultra-Vixens (1979) - IMDb
> 
> This is my favorite porn movie. Not sure your wife (or anyone else) will like it really.


My eyes! The pubes... they are everywhere...

It's like Epstien from 'Welcome Back Kotter' is hiding in between everyone's legs.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

marduk said:


> My eyes! The pubes... they are everywhere...
> 
> It's like Epstien from 'Welcome Back Kotter' is hiding in between everyone's legs.


Yes, the era of the freak, baby!

Russ was all about huge boobs, though. When you see bush you're like "oh yeah, I almost forgot about those". 

There is some peen shots, but there were really strict rules about boners...so there were a lot of props and smoke and mirrors when it came to male nudity in Russ's films. Makes it really interesting and funny.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> Same guy as Faster *****cat? I'm so sold FW.


Super campy and extremely sicko. I mean, seriously.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Well, 
We started watching the movie as I was rubbing her back, etc. Did not do much for me and the wife said it was too slow. Ended up turning it off and jumping her bones.
Another one down the drain.
Not enough bang for the buck. Only 1 loooooong drawn out sex scene and it was at the end of a TOTAL 34 minute movie.
I think I'll go a different route next time, maybe "100 European blowjobs" 
On the positive side, "our" sex was great.


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

A few years ago I sat down with my wife to watch porn. Within a few minutes she said "I'd rather do it than watch it'. Haven't attempted to watch porn with her since!! .


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Totally NSFW, but google Pornographic Love.

This is a couple who do their own porn, because they want to. It is very beautiful and erotic, but very explicit. There's no story, it is just sex. But it is much more beautiful than the average stuff and even the average real stuff. This is the only porn I've ever seen that comes even close to looking like what my husband and I have for each other. They are clearly just totally into each other and hot for the sex with each other.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

UMP you may want to try the She-male porn videos. Talk about a shock to the system


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh.... I thought GirlPorn was erotic literature


----------

